# why tiguan tire pressure monitoring system does not tell you the psi?



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

why tiguan tire pressure monitoring system does not tell you the psi?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

It monitors changes in wheel speed which indicate a drop in tire pressure. This way you dont have to replace pressure sensors when you get new tires, etc. I prefer it this way.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

dealpapa said:


> why tiguan tire pressure monitoring system does not tell you the psi?


Because it is an 'indirect system' as opposed to a direct system


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

I do not need to replace my bmw sensor. :laugh:


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jun 8, 2012)

Troll.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ace Deprave said:


> Troll.


Agreed. With as much as this guy complains about his car I'm really wondering if he is actually a Russian bot sowing division amongst VW owners.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Agreed. With as much as this guy complains about his car I'm really wondering if he is actually a Russian bot sowing division amongst VW owners.


I put the guy on the ignore list under the "friends and contacts" settings. No more :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

dealpapa said:


> why tiguan tire pressure monitoring system does not tell you the psi?


Simple. It does not tell you the psi because it does not know the psi. There are no (expensive) pressure sensors in the wheels. The "indirect" TPMS system uses the ABS controller to monitor the rpms of each wheel. When it senses that one wheel is rotating faster (or slower) than the others, it knows that the air pressures are not the same in all 4 wheels. This means that there are no sensor batteries to fail so the sensors do not need regular replacement.

Have Fun1

Don


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Simple. It does not tell you the psi because it does not know the psi. There are no (expensive) pressure sensors in the wheels. The "indirect" TPMS system uses the ABS controller to monitor the rpms of each wheel. When it senses that one wheel is rotating faster (or slower) than the others, it knows that the air pressures are not the same in all 4 wheels. This means that there are no sensor batteries to fail so the sensors do not need regular replacement.
> 
> Have Fun1
> 
> Don


how much is the pressure sensors


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

dealpapa said:


> how much is the pressure sensors


In my '09 Jetta they were between $60 to $100 each depending on where you bought them. Also, don't forget to multiply that by 4 (or 5 for the spare).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> In my '09 Jetta they were between $60 to $100 each depending on where you bought them. Also, don't forget to multiply that by 4 (or 5 for the spare).
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


thanks, not too expensive.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Simple. It does not tell you the psi because it does not know the psi. There are no (expensive) pressure sensors in the wheels. The "indirect" TPMS system uses the ABS controller to monitor the rpms of each wheel. When it senses that one wheel is rotating faster (or slower) than the others, it knows that the air pressures are not the same in all 4 wheels. This means that there are no sensor batteries to fail so the sensors do not need regular replacement.
> 
> Have Fun1
> 
> Don


There is a cable I recall seeing connected to my spare tire. If there is no "Pressure Sensor" in the technical sense, but only a wheel speed rotation delta algorithm (of some sort) what is this cable for? I can't check for the next couple of days as the car is away.

Thanks

n


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

nipp0n said:


> There is a cable I recall seeing connected to my spare tire. If there is no "Pressure Sensor" in the technical sense, but only a wheel speed rotation delta algorithm (of some sort) what is this cable for? I can't check for the next couple of days as the car is away.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> n


The cable is for your sub-woofer which sits in the centre of your spare.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

JimGravelle said:


> The cable is for your sub-woofer which sits in the centre of your spare.


Thanks 

n


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Well I had a screw in my left rear tire. Tig told me "Tire Pressure loss left rear" good enough.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Because it doesn't have 433 Mhz sensors like the later CC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

